# Tokyo Tower VS. Eiffel Tower



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

which tower do you prefer? The Tokyo Tower or The Eiffel Tower?

Tokyo Tower









Eiffel Tower


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

Tokyo Tower is modeled after the Eiffel Tower, its design is based on that of Eiffel Tower's, so there is no comparison could be made really.


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

Tokyo Tower is taller than the Eiffel Tower though.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

True. Yes the Eiffel is original and innovative but we all have our own preference! And I prefer The Tokyo Tower!


----------



## Melkor2004 (Nov 4, 2004)

Tokyo Tower is only a copy of the Eiffel tower.


----------



## yoyoyo (Jan 17, 2005)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

eiffel tower, its too iconic and romantic....


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Eiffel for me.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The eiffel tower easily


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a comparison between the Eiffel tower and the Tokyo tower... taken from skyscraperpage diagrams.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing, both towers fit the city pretty well! The Eiffel Tower has that classical feel especially when most of Paris' buildings have that classic architecture. The Tokyo Tower on the other hand may not look as classical as The Eiffel but it fits the futuristic and urban look of Tokyo's skyline.


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Eiffel Tower, with no hesitation 

I love the building, I love the city


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I love both but I prefer the original because it's original and because it has better proportions.


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tokyo Tower sure is one nice structure, but my vote still goes to the Eiffelt Tower. It is too iconic and simply massive. Considering it's been built in the 1880s, it is a stunning technological marvel; something that will always attract people from around the world.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Eiffle Tower by far.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

I think Eiffel Tower is nicer.

And this is the tallest lattice tower in the world (height: 385 metres)









Kiev TV Tower ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014809 )


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

eiffel tower blows the tokyo tower out by a MIIILLLLEEEEE...


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

Its so disappointing to see Japan with such a outdated lame tower that is out engineered by something built decades ago.

Eiffel no competition, I will be satisfied with Tokyo when they build something like X Seed 4000


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

WANCH said:


> True. Yes the Eiffel is original and innovative but we all have our own preference! And I prefer The Tokyo Tower!


still ..people will always blabbing about originality... :blahblah:


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

rembau1958 said:


> ^^At any moment I expect to see some guy in a monster rubber suit to show up and kick down the Tokyo Tower and then Ultraman showing up to kick it's butt out.
> 
> Eiffel Tower for me.


I have no problem with that


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

I like Japan my vote goes to Tokyo


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Eiffeltower looks much more class. Tokio tower has awful colours en awful light on it, the shape is less elegant. 
No one can beat Paris!
Still I must say that the last photo's of the Tokiotower I saw here are not bad.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

I love Tokyo tower.....























Going up on Tokyo tower.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

sdtj said:


> Yep TT is taller period. Who said anything about the observatory? *And the view is way more incredible*, only there you can see Mt. Fuji and the immensity of Tokyo..


Well, yes. The Tokyo Tower is a tad taller, but as in their design, it's only the tiny pointy bit at the top, and that would hardly be noticeable. However, the observation deck _is_ higher from the Eiffel Tower.

As for your opinion that the TT view is more _incredible_ than the Eiffel, I would naturally presume this is based on you being to the top of both during a good clear day. If not, you could hardly make such a statement.

Personally, I think the view from the Eiffel tower is the most impressive I have seen from any tower I've been up in the world. The reason is based on several factors

* The Tower stands on it's own, so the views are not blocked by other buildings.
* The city's enormous density below and classical design of architecture, it's really an amazing site
* The location of the river Seine directly below the Tower, along with the Champ de Mars and Museums across the bank that perfectly align with symmetry.

I mean, Paris is considered to be one of the most beautiful city's on the planet, something that Tokyo, for all it's wonders and fantastic options, is not. So, obviously the view above one of the most beautiful city's would be one of the most impressive views.

from http://www.pbase.com/dramsay/profile









from http://www.pbase.com/mikem/profile








Full size: http://www.pbase.com/image/28055381

from http://www.pbase.com/nacef/profile


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

What I also love about the Eiffel Tower, is the amazing detail in the Iron Work. Unlike the Tokyo Tower, which is in fact nothing more than a TV Mast with an observation deck, the Eiffel Tower is a work of art.

The Space under the Tower is simply amazing. How many buildings this high are so freely supported on legs where you can walk under it almost like it's not even there. And consider the age!
from http://www.pbase.com/butts_corp/profile









And the amazing attention to detail!
from http://www.pbase.com/xhumari/profile









from http://www.pbase.com/david_oceandeep/profile









from http://www.pbase.com/rmcbee/profile









And the sheer elegance!
from http://www.pbase.com/terberg/profile









from http://www.fromparis.com/html/virtual_tour.php?title=eiffel_tower&pano=000093_01#pano


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

And if I havn't finally convinced you yet...

Some full screen panoramas from the most amazing photography site on the planet: http://www.fromparis.com/









Full screen panorama: http://www.fromparis.com/modules/quicktime_fullscreen.php?style=qtfullscreen&pano=000093_01









Full screen panorama: http://www.fromparis.com/modules/quicktime_fullscreen.php?style=qtfullscreen&pano=000093_04









Full screen panorama: http://www.fromparis.com/modules/quicktime_fullscreen.php?style=qtfullscreen&pano=000090_01









Full screen panorama: http://www.fromparis.com/modules/quicktime_fullscreen.php?style=qtfullscreen&pano=000093_01









Full screen panorama: 

more can be found here: http://www.fromparis.com/html/virtual_tour.php?title=eiffel_tower&pano=000093_01#pano


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Some photos of the Unique Eiffel Tower :



























In 2004 for the Chinese New Year:


----------



## Frogeater (Dec 6, 2005)

The Tokyo tower is one of the very typical inferior copies in the 20th century. This was Japanese longing for western Europe, not Slavic Europe, but the Japanese tend to respect the Anglosaxons except for Anglo-Australians and the Germans as their senior even now, so most Japanese upstarts live in western-style houses. They are generally dexterous but poor at new ideas and designs. The Teutons (the ancient German tribes) that the Germans, the Anglosaxons and the Scandinavians belong to have always led the world in new ideas and designs.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Beautiful pictures just me, I never said that I didn't like the Eiffel tower. It is indeed very beautiful..



More Tokyo Tower.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Eiffel Tower.


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

Frogeater said:


> The Tokyo tower is one of the very typical inferior copies in the 20th century. This was Japanese longing for western Europe, not Slavic Europe, but the Japanese tend to respect the Anglosaxons except for Anglo-Australians and the Germans as their senior even now, so most Japanese upstarts live in western-style houses. They are generally dexterous but poor at new ideas and designs. The Teutons (the ancient German tribes) that the Germans, the Anglosaxons and the Scandinavians belong to have always led the world in new ideas and designs.


i disagree Japanese people tend to be a bit conservative when it comes to northern europeans (white, blacks all non-asians really) for an example i have heard that they dont let us sleep at their traditional hotels, that there are hotels for whites, blacks and hotels for asians.


----------



## Artemy13 (Aug 7, 2005)

Eiffel Tower - kay:

Tokyo Tower - :down:


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

Both simply stunning...but Eiffel has some "mojo"... I go for Eiffel


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Frogeater said:


> The Teutons (the ancient German tribes) that the Germans, the Anglosaxons and the Scandinavians belong to have always led the world in new ideas and designs.



I agree that teutons have always led the world in new ideas and designs
but far east people(korean, japanese) are higher than teutons in IQ...
korean students are the most superior in mathmatics and science....
and korea is world 2nd(85%) in the ratio of students who go on to a university or college (1st is finland)


Korean Students Rank First in Problem Solving

South Korean students topped the list for problem solving skills among 15-year-olds in the results of a global survey released Tuesday by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). Korean students in the first grade of high school were also found to rank second for reading, third for math and fourth for science among 41 countries.In contrast, U.S. students took 18th place in reading, 22nd in science, 28th place in math and 29th in problem solving. The U.S.’ overall performance was about the same as Poland, Hungary and Spain.Japan lagged behind Korea, except in science in which it tied with Finland for first place. Japan ranked fourth in problem solving skills, 14th in reading and sixth in math.The OECD conducts the survey of the Program for International Student Assessment (PISA) once every three years. Last year it considered about 280,000 students in 41 countries.In the survey, South Korean students ranked second in reading skills after Finland, up from sixth in 2000 PISA.In math proficiency, Korea dropped down a little from the previous level to third on the list after Hong Kong and Finland. Hong Kong joined the 2003 survey for the first time.Proficiency in problem solving, in which Korea showed a strong performance, was adopted for the first time in this survey. Hong Kong ranked second and Finland was third in this category.``We have shed our disgraceful image in education for a lack of creativity and ability in problem solving by achieving a high performance in this section in the recent survey,’’ the Korea Institute of Curriculum and Evaluation said.According to the report, even though Korea’s national income is 30 percent below the OECD average, its students are among the best performers among OECD member countries.Among students with scores in the top 5 percent, Korea ranked seventh in reading, up from 20th in 2000 PISA, third in math (up from fifth), and second in science (up from fifth) for an overall improvement from the previous study. The report also indicates that the gap in scholastic performance between Korean students in all aspects of learning is narrower than that of the OECD average, which means only a small disparity among students in Korea.In general, boys were found to outperform girls, except for in reading skills. Girls ranked third in problem solving and second in math and science among girls from other nations.The educational institute pointed out that better science education is required to improve and encourage students to have an interest in math and enhance girls’ scholastic performance in math and science. 
"Overall, wealthier countries tend to do better in educational terms than poor nations, but there are exceptions: Korea`s national income, for example, is 30 per cent below the OECD average but its students are among the best performers in OECD countries," it said.

Despite high scores in math, Korean students report lower interest in and enjoyment of mathematics, lower levels of self-confidence and higher levels of anxiety with mathematics. Science proficiency also dropped off from first place in 2001 to fourth in 2003.

Korean male students did better than female students in every area except reading, and the gap turned out to be one of the highest compared to other countries.

More detailed comparison of students` achievements in 25 countries known as TIMSS or The Trends in International Mathematics and Science Study will be released early next week.









By Chung Ah-young

Staff Reporter 


According to the statistics released by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO), the enrollment rate of Korean students receiving higher education recorded 85 percent last year, the highest in the world. 

Japan’s enrollment rate of students attending higher educational institutes of colleges or above was 51 percent with Australia at 74 percent, the United States at 83 percent, France at 56 percent, Germany at 51 percent and Britain at 64 percent. 

Even among advanced countries in education, Norway’s enrollment rate of students at higher educational institutions was 81 percent with Sweden standing at 83 percent and Demark at 67 percent. 

Only Finland recorded 88 percent, surpassing South Korea’s enrollment rate


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## SungIEman (Jul 25, 2004)

unoh said:


> I agree that teutons have always led the world in new ideas and designs
> but far east people*(korean, japanese)* are higher than teutons in IQ...
> korean students are the most superior in mathmatics and science....
> and korea is world 2nd(85%) in the ratio of students who go on to a university or college (1st is finland)
> ...


mmm... sorry, but are you saying only Korea and Japan is far east, what about China? and this has nothing to do with higher IQ, it's cultural and years of education deprivation. Plus comparing IQ's just silly, IQ test has been proven to be inconsistant and biased.

This is sooo off-topic.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the Tokyo tower


----------



## Frogeater (Dec 6, 2005)

oskarj said:


> i disagree Japanese people tend to be a bit conservative when it comes to northern europeans (white, blacks all non-asians really) for an example i have heard that they dont let us sleep at their traditional hotels, that there are hotels for whites, blacks and hotels for asians.


According to my study at university 80% of Japanese traditional hotels is poor, unpopular and on the verge of ruin. The managers and staffs of poor, unpopular and small hotels have low academic backgrounds, more specifically not bachelors but high school graduates. The low academic background people like this are uneducated, rude and avoided from society and major companies.


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Eiffel Tower...


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Been to both.

I like the Eifel Tower much more. For me is this the greatest structure in the world. 

But the view from the Tokyo Tower is much better. An endless sea of buildings with thousands of skyscrapers and in the distance you can see the most beautiful vulcano in the world.
Paris is very flat from the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> Been to both.
> 
> I like the Eifel Tower much more. For me is this the greatest structure in the world.
> 
> ...


Well, of course it can't be compared with Tokyo but the view from the Eiffel Tower on La Défense is still very beautiful, but it's true it's better from the 1st or 2nd deck than the third one. The thing is that the top of the Eiffel tower is very high.

Most people consider the best view on Paris is actually the one from the top of Montparnasse tower.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Eiffel Tower is just too classic and original.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

cant compare the two, eiffel tower with no doubt


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I chose the Tokyo tower. I love the red and white striping. It makes it look functional.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Both are great towers, but I like the Tokyo Tower just a little bit more. Has anyone got a photo of it under construction?


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

I choose Eiffel as it has more grace in it. I do however, give points for TT for having the red&white coloring. They remind me of my former home town to whicth I so long for to return.  




























Home is there where the towers are.


----------



## J-dog (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the Eiffel Tower its just slick looking compared to the Tokyo Tower


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

J-dog said:


> I think the Eiffel Tower its just slick looking compared to the Tokyo Tower


Well personnally, my main problem about the Tokyo tower is about its concrete core. I find the 4 wide open arches between Eiffel's 4 feet more elegant.

Anyway, here are some pictures of the Eiffel Tower :


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

If you want to see amazing pictures of these two towers you've come to the right place..

Tokyo Tower.


































The elevator.












The view..


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I like TT, cuz it's quite modern and high
ET is already very obsolete, and for me it's just a heap of metal stuff


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tokyo Tower for me..


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Skyman said:


> I like TT, cuz it's quite modern and high
> ET is already very obsolete, and for me it's just a heap of metal stuff


Don't over-estimate Tokyo tower's height. Actually, both towers are relatively of the same height, however Eiffel tower is wider and its observation deck is _higher_ than in the case of TT.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the diagram of Tokyo Tower there needs to be redone, there seem to be problems with the lower part of the tower. For instance there isn't such a big gap between the top of the arches and the podium.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Is this thread a joke?


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Frogeater said:


> The Tokyo tower is one of the very typical inferior copies in the 20th century. This was Japanese longing for western Europe, not Slavic Europe, but the Japanese tend to respect the Anglosaxons except for Anglo-Australians and the Germans as their senior even now, so most Japanese upstarts live in western-style houses. They are generally dexterous but poor at new ideas and designs. The Teutons (the ancient German tribes) that the Germans, the Anglosaxons and the Scandinavians belong to have always led the world in new ideas and designs.


:lol:


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

if we don't copy ideas, where do ideas come from?


----------

